# Blueberry Melomel



## wineforfun (Mar 3, 2014)

I was just given a 3lb jar of local honey. I went to grocery store and bought a 3lb. bag of frozen blueberries. I was going to put those in a mesh bag and ferment with the honey.
Couple of questions:
a. what yeast do you experienced blueberry melomel'ers recommend?
b. any tips of tricks or ingredient additions I should be aware of?

Thanks.


----------



## SouthernChemist (Mar 3, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> I was just given a 3lb jar of local honey. I went to grocery store and bought a 3lb. bag of frozen blueberries. I was going to put those in a mesh bag and ferment with the honey.
> Couple of questions:
> a. what yeast do you experienced blueberry melomel'ers recommend?
> b. any tips of tricks or ingredient additions I should be aware of?
> ...



Some questions to consider: what style of melomel are you wanting to make? Do you want something with very strong blueberry flavor (I've had some that practically had no honey notes to it because the fruit was too strong, which is basically a waste of honey or a sign that it wasn't of good quality)? What are the properties of the honey (color, source...if you know, taste, etc.). Do you want more a dessert type drink or something closer to dry? Fruit in the primary or secondary phase of fermentation (or both)?

As far as the yeast is concerned, you'll probably be okay with any yeast suited for red wines (RC-212, Montrachet, Pasteur Red would be examples) or 71B-1122. You'll find differing opinions on this based on people's experience. I've personally made a blueberry melomel with BM-45 (an Italian red wine isolate) that so far is coming along well. Yeast nutrition is key, though.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 3, 2014)

SouthernChemist said:


> Some questions to consider: what style of melomel are you wanting to make? Do you want something with very strong blueberry flavor (I've had some that practically had no honey notes to it because the fruit was too strong, which is basically a waste of honey or a sign that it wasn't of good quality)? What are the properties of the honey (color, source...if you know, taste, etc.). Do you want more a dessert type drink or something closer to dry? Fruit in the primary or secondary phase of fermentation (or both)?
> 
> As far as the yeast is concerned, you'll probably be okay with any yeast suited for red wines (RC-212, Montrachet, Pasteur Red would be examples) or 71B-1122. You'll find differing opinions on this based on people's experience. I've personally made a blueberry melomel with BM-45 (an Italian red wine isolate) that so far is coming along well. Yeast nutrition is key, though.



All very valid questions that I should have addressed.
I would like it to be a semi-sweet to sweet wine.
I want a decent blueberry flavor but not to drown out the honey because as you say, that would be a waste of honey.
Fruit in the primary or secondary, I was looking for advice on.
The honey I don't know much about other than it is local. I received it from a guy I work with that raises bees. It has a normal looking color. Somewhat lighter, not a dark honey.


----------



## Arne (Mar 3, 2014)

D.J. I used some of the same honey with strawberry. It came out pretty good. Am waiting on it, tho as it has not completely degassed. Spring is coming, the basement will warm up and it will degass. Think I used cotes de blanc yeast with it. Will check my notes if I think of it and let you know. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 3, 2014)

Arne,
That would be great. I was going to hit you up for information. The yeast helps and also, how much and when(primary or secondary) did you put the fruit?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 3, 2014)

That is no where near enough blueberries to drowned out the honey flavor. I have been using D47 for most of my meads lately.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Mike. I thought about giving D47 a go. Would you put the blueberries in with the primary or secondary?


----------



## Arne (Mar 4, 2014)

Put em in the primary in a ferment bag. If you think you need more flavor after fermenting you can always add a f-pac after secondary.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Arne. Sounds like I have a plan.


----------



## SouthernChemist (Mar 4, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> All very valid questions that I should have addressed.
> I would like it to be a semi-sweet to sweet wine.
> I want a decent blueberry flavor but not to drown out the honey because as you say, that would be a waste of honey.
> Fruit in the primary or secondary, I was looking for advice on.
> The honey I don't know much about other than it is local. I received it from a guy I work with that raises bees. It has a normal looking color. Somewhat lighter, not a dark honey.



3 lbs of blueberries will not drown out the honey flavor provided you use a decent amount of honey and it is not low quality. In fact, you could add a more if you wanted. Ultimately, you can make the mead what you want.

You'll get different opinions regarding fruit in the primary or secondary. I prefer to add the fruit in the primary as it seems to me the fruit and honey flavors meld together better. It will also make for a more complex mead. Fruit in the primary is also easier to work with. Just take into account that the frozen berries have water in them. If you just mix everything up and then add them in, you'll end up diluting the batch some. 

If you do use D47, watch your fermentation temperature. It has a tendency to produce higher alcohols if the temperature gets too high...I believe the suggested temperature range is 59-69 degrees. Otherwise, it should be fine.


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 4, 2014)

SouthernChemist said:


> Yeast nutrition is key, though.



as said, whatever yeast you choose make sure you use sufficient nutrients and step feed.


----------



## Droc (Mar 4, 2014)

I did a peach melomel where I added the fruit in the primary and a raspberry one where I added it in the secondary, I I have to say I do like the fruit added in the primary better. I had to add a little more peach after, but so far from what I've sampled it's pretty good. The raspberry is good also, but from now on it will all my fruit will be added in the primary. And I used d-47 and it worked wonderfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks to all for all the insight. I haven't really ever had to step feed before but sounds like I should with this one.


----------



## Arne (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, D.J. did ya get it goin?? Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes sir, mixed it all up Tuesday and pitched D-47 last night. I added 3/4tsp nutrient and will add more I guess, as I will try this step feeding thing. 
When should I add more and how much?
SG 1.092 to start


----------



## Droc (Mar 6, 2014)

I normally break down the recommended dosage into three and add it the first three days to make sure the yeast have enough as they multiply. Not sure if it's the correct way, but it's worked for me so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Droc.


----------



## RegarRenill (Mar 6, 2014)

Step feeding and SNA are different things...are you adding your nutrients in smaller amounts spread out over the sugar breaks/time (SNA) or are you adding additional honey to increase ABV(stepfeeding)? From you initial posts, I'd thought SNA, but just wanted to check...


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2014)

_"adding your nutrients in smaller amounts spread out over the sugar breaks/time (SNA)"_

This is what I was referring too. I was mis-speaking with step feeding. I am trying to spread out the nutrient, not up the ABV.


----------



## RegarRenill (Mar 6, 2014)

That's what I figured, just wanted to clarify, just in case  no worries. Hope this turns out well for you, I currently have a blueberry melomel aging...I reached 18% ABV and fermented too warm so I have a ton of fuselage to age out *sigh* it was my 2nd batch, I didn't know any better :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Deezil (Mar 6, 2014)

I made a Blueberry Melomel

It's one of my favorites; cant wait for my plants to yield more so that I can make larger batches.. Very merlot-ish, in flavor notes..


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 6, 2014)

RegarRenill said:


> I have a ton of fuselage to age out



Is this that "Jet Blue" that ckvchestnut was talking about?


----------



## RegarRenill (Mar 6, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Is this that "Jet Blue" that ckvchestnut was talking about?



FUSELS...god, I hate my phone's efforts at autocorrecting my typing.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 7, 2014)

RegarRenill said:


> That's what I figured, just wanted to clarify, just in case  no worries. Hope this turns out well for you, I currently have a blueberry melomel aging...I reached 18% ABV and fermented too warm so I have a ton of fuselage to age out *sigh* it was my 2nd batch, I didn't know any better :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



I am shooting for somewhere around 12-13% ABV tops, so we will see. It is fermenting away. So far, so good.


----------



## Droc (Mar 7, 2014)

My only regret with any of the meads I've done is that I only did one gallon batches. You're supposed to give them a minimum of a year to age to let the honey notes come back through, so now I feel like I'm waiting all this time for just a couple of bottles. From now on I'm going with 3 gallon batches so I have a little more to show for my work.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 7, 2014)

Deezil said:


> I made a Blueberry Melomel
> 
> It's one of my favorites; cant wait for my plants to yield more so that I can make larger batches.. Very merlot-ish, in flavor notes..



If it turns out anything like your avatar, it is going to be awesome.  Great pic.


----------



## Arne (Mar 9, 2014)

D.J. I usually add half the nutrient up front and the rest about 1.050 or 1.060. Talked to Mike, he said you gave him a couple of bottles. Don't know if it is a compliment or not, but he said your wines tasted pretty much like mine. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 10, 2014)

Arne said:


> D.J. I usually add half the nutrient up front and the rest about 1.050 or 1.060. Talked to Mike, he said you gave him a couple of bottles. Don't know if it is a compliment or not, but he said your wines tasted pretty much like mine. Arne.



I added 1/2 up front, then 1/4 the next day and the other 1/4 the next day. Ferment was down to 1.012 yesterday so things are moving along nicely. Just racked last night out of primary into secondary.

As far as Mike goes, I will let you decide. 
I gave him a lemon/lime juice I fermented dry and racked on top of blueberry/pomegranate concentrate and then a bottle of my RJS Old Vine Zin kit I made.


----------



## Arne (Mar 15, 2014)

Ya been tasting yet? It will probably be pretty hot. Seems like it takes a long time for the honey to smooth out, probably a year or so. Arne.


----------



## Droc (Mar 15, 2014)

I actually have a blackberry and a raspberry that mellowed out after 6 months in the bottle. The honey is just starting to come back out, so I think at a year it will be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 18, 2014)

Arne said:


> Ya been tasting yet? It will probably be pretty hot. Seems like it takes a long time for the honey to smooth out, probably a year or so. Arne.



Not yet. It just finished fermenting in the secondary so going to rack it over to a clean one tonight. Will get a sip then. I am sure it is hot and dry. I figure with a little honey backsweetening and by Christmas it should be much better. Still trying to figure out this patience thing.


----------



## Arne (Mar 19, 2014)

Patience, or lack thereof, is why I have to make bigger batches. Oh, and sometimes the bigger batches aren't enough to have some leftover to bottle. Just depends how good it tastes early. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 19, 2014)

haha
All very good points Arne.

I racked it over last night to get it off lees. SG 1.004. Too young to have any decent taste. Will let it sit for 30+ days and see if it gets down below 1.000.


----------

